
AWS Mobile Hub – Build, Test, and Monitor Mobile Applications - hepha1979
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-mobile-hub-build-test-and-monitor-mobile-applications/
======
rendambathu
Interesting. Is it just me or it reminds the reader of Spring Initializr[1]

[1] [https://start.spring.io/](https://start.spring.io/)

------
talltofu
I wonder how long will other mBAAS service like kinvey survive

